# Rear Slide



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone else experiencing difficulty in pushing pulling the rear slide? Did notice there is a black plastic matting of some kind sealing the bottom. This mat is warped pretty bad with waves. Is this a normal occurrence?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It's been a while since I had that kind of slide, but, and I'm only guessing, you have the left and right rails on the correct sides, right? Left for left, right for right?

I don't know what that "matting" is. Sorry.

Mark


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Are you making sure the door is open?
We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> It's been a while since I had that kind of slide, but, and I'm only guessing, you have the left and right rails on the correct sides, right? Left for left, right for right?
> 
> I don't know what that "matting" is. Sorry.
> 
> Mark










! There is a left and right dedicated rail?


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

mskyoutback said:


> Are you making sure the door is open?
> We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


Door needs to be open? Stupid question, why is that the door needs to be open?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

dharris said:


> Are you making sure the door is open?
> We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


Door needs to be open? Stupid question, why is that the door needs to be open?
[/quote]
The air pressure change inside the trailer, either while pushing the slide in or pulling it out. Makes it easier. I don't know about a left and right rail...never paid any attention to that. Thought they were interchangeable.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

dharris said:


> Are you making sure the door is open?
> We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


Door needs to be open? Stupid question, why is that the door needs to be open?
[/quote]

The slide creates a tremendous vacuum if a door or window is not open and you are trying to open the slide.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Makes total sense now that I think of it. Thank you all for pointing this out for me.

Don


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

On ours we had to adjust one of the rails to make the slide seat properly when extended. We had about a 1 inch gap on one side of the weather seal, made for some chilly breezes on our Easter Maiden voyage. Now I have them marked L and R so they go in the right spot.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Are you making sure the door is open?
> We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


Door needs to be open? Stupid question, why is that the door needs to be open?
[/quote]
The air pressure change inside the trailer, either while pushing the slide in or pulling it out. Makes it easier. I don't know about a left and right rail...never paid any attention to that. Thought they were interchangeable.








[/quote]

Only some people have the Left Right Rail option.







Mine are interchangeable (or at least they were not marked!







)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Turns out I had two Right side rails. The guy who picked up his Outback the day before me had both Left ones so we got together over the weenend end exchanged rails.


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We picked our new 28RSDS last month. When they were showing us how to pull it out, they failed to mention that there was a right and left support. We got it home and set it up to put all our stuff in it. When we put the supports on, one seemed lower and the wheel didn't even touch when the slide was pulled out. We had it even, so we weren't sure what the deal was. On our first trip, to North Carolina, we met two other OB families, who got bombarded with all our questions. We asked them about this and they pointed out the very worn R on the right side rail. Who would have thought! We had actually done it right for this trip, so it was working fine. Anyway, the R is very faded and worn, so we've now marked the right rail ourselves. It makes all the difference - getting it on right!

Shannon (GA camper)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours is stamped L and R right on the rails. You do have to look for it. I had a bitty thermometer that I hung on the right one, so now it is a snap.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Left and Right rails? This is news to me!







I don't understand the need unless the mounting brackets receiving the rails are in different locations, side to side.

Can someone elaborate why they are side-specific?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

GoVols said:


> Left and Right rails? This is news to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Each rail is adjusted differently on our trailer, when we first got it the slide did not sit square in the opening and the gasket was uneven against the slide all the way around. They adjusted the rails and now it sits correctly and seals all the way around where it didn't before they were adjusted. If I mix them up, the slide doesn't sit right at all in the opening.

Our right rail has an "R" stamped into the steel. Also I see the newer outbacks have black plastic undersides on the rear slides, our 2003 is fiberglass on the underside.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

The rails appear identical but they are also adjustable. The bolt / nut that goes into the lower insert just above the bumper can be adjusted to raise / lower the slide platform part of the rail. Once they are adjusted for each side they should always be used that way.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Georgia Campers said:


> We picked our new 28RSDS last month. When they were showing us how to pull it out, they failed to mention that there was a right and left support. We got it home and set it up to put all our stuff in it. When we put the supports on, one seemed lower and the wheel didn't even touch when the slide was pulled out. We had it even, so we weren't sure what the deal was. On our first trip, to North Carolina, we met two other OB families, who got bombarded with all our questions. We asked them about this and they pointed out the very worn R on the right side rail. Who would have thought! We had actually done it right for this trip, so it was working fine. Anyway, the R is very faded and worn, so we've now marked the right rail ourselves. It makes all the difference - getting it on right!
> 
> Shannon (GA camper)


There she is!!! Shannon, it was great meeting you and your family in Marion. I hope you guys had a great time after we left and that the OB performed well for you and was all that you were expecting when you bought it. Glad to see you're posting...we told you this was a friendly site.

Paul


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Left and Right rails? This is news to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.







Picked up my 28RSDS last week, and they told me the rails were interchangeable. The only time it would seem that they would need to be side specific, is if you had to adjust one of them to keep things level. We're off camping this weekend, so I'll have to look for an L or R on there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've seen the right/left slide rail info before in a previous thread...

I've searched all over both rails and cannot find anything stamped on either one. I have tried placing them and then switching them and don't notice a difference at all as to where the slide wheel sits before pulling the slide out.


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I've seen the right/left slide rail info before in a previous thread...
> 
> I've searched all over both rails and cannot find anything stamped on either one. I have tried placing them and then switching them and don't notice a difference at all as to where the slide wheel sits before pulling the slide out.


Ours is a very (stress very) light R kind of etched on the right rail. It's on the silver/metal part up near the top of where the rail hooks in on the top. When the rail is attached to the trailer, it's on the outside. Does that help? We would have never found it on our own. Shannon


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

dharris said:


> Did notice there is a black plastic matting of some kind sealing the bottom. This mat is warped pretty bad with waves. Is this a normal occurrence?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


That material is simply a vapor barrier and if it isn't stretched perfectly flat, that won't make a functional difference. I don't think if it's a little loose that it will impede the slide's operation. If it's a LOT loose and looks terrible, maybe the dealer will be able to tighten it up somehow.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Ours is stamped L and R right on the rails. You do have to look for it. I had a bitty thermometer that I hung on the right one, so now it is a snap.


Ours is also stamped...but I took a can of red spray paint and painted the lower 5 inches on the right support. Now I simply think...Red = Right. A lot easier for me then trying to find the small "L" and "R".


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

dharris said:


> It's been a while since I had that kind of slide, but, and I'm only guessing, you have the left and right rails on the correct sides, right? Left for left, right for right?
> 
> I don't know what that "matting" is. Sorry.
> 
> Mark










! There is a left and right dedicated rail?
[/quote]

mine are stamped with an R and L but it doesn't seem to matter which one goes where.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

dharris said:


> Are you making sure the door is open?
> We also have the black "stuff" on the bottom and it is warped. I don't think it causes a problem.


Door needs to be open? Stupid question, why is that the door needs to be open?
[/quote]

Check your runners on the inside ceiling too. our rollers dropped off the rail once and the slide jammed and tipped down


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

It's funny that I found this thread just now. Just this past camping trip, we noticed that our rails had an "L" and an "R" written on them in marker. It would explain why I had so much trouble snapping them in sometimes. We've only had this camper TWO YEARS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> It's funny that I found this thread just now. Just this past camping trip, we noticed that our rails had an "L" and an "R" written on them in marker. It would explain why I had so much trouble snapping them in sometimes. We've only had this camper TWO YEARS!


one more reason why it is great being an Outbackers.com member...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> one more reason why it is great being an Outbackers.com member...


X2


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I've seen the right/left slide rail info before in a previous thread...
> 
> I've searched all over both rails and cannot find anything stamped on either one. I have tried placing them and then switching them and don't notice a difference at all as to where the slide wheel sits before pulling the slide out.


Ditto, mine is the same as Dawn's.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

My rails appear to be exactly the same with no identifying mark for right or left.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Ours are also identical, with no markings. However, we did find that they worked better with each on a particular side, so I just wrapped a piece of black tape around the left one. Now, as long as I remember which one I marked, I'm fine!


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Sheesh...after not being particular about which rail went where for over a year, I finally looked at mine after reading this thread....and... you guessed it, I have a big L stamped on one, nothing on the other!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I think Gilligan has lots of siblings, and each decides how THEY want to mark them, if they want to mark them at all.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Ours was marked with a small "R". We added a piece of Red ribbon to it to make it stand out. We also added a few drops of oil to the shaft that goes through the outside bottom rollers. That made all the differecnce in the world.

Bob


----------

